# Toro Personal Pace



## RKDOC (Jun 20, 2006)

On this Toro mower, model 20017. The spring that returns the personal pace handle is broken. I have a new spring but not sure how to remove the handle to instal the new spring. If anyone has some advise it would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

Well the correct way is to disassemble the handle. Personally I use a big A** screw driver to pry the rod out of the handle on the side opposite the spring. You have to be CAREFUL not to pry on the plastic piece the cable hooks into or you will break it off. 

If you don't have the service manual you can go to the Toro website and download it for free. It explains the proper way to do it.

Best Of Luck....:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## paulr44 (Oct 14, 2008)

30yearTech said:


> Personally I use a big A** screw driver to pry the rod out of the handle on the side opposite the spring. Best Of Luck....:thumbsup::thumbsup:


I suppose that stands for BIG ABBY-NORMAL screw driver LOL. Google that if you're too young to know Gene Wilder. Of course, it could stand for Big-Ape, but only 30yr. knows fersure.

I digress, and for that matter many should know what a BFH is.


----------



## RKDOC (Jun 20, 2006)

Thanks for the replies. I know what a big A** screwdriver and a BFH both are.


----------



## Rentahusband (Aug 25, 2008)

Big Forged Hammer.


----------

